# Starting to make the decision



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

My husband I have been trying for 10 years with treatment for the last 2.  I'm starting to think I should consider life without a child in our lives.  Is there any support groups you could point me to?

Thanks


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi AlmaMay,
You are more than welcome to join us in this thread...we will hold your hand & support you as best as we can as we are going through the same difficult journey.

There is a website designed specifically for couples who are now living child free it's called "More to Life" & there is a section on this thread that tells you more about it,you might like to take a peek 

If you decide to stay with us then "welcome" there are only a few of us in here but we're here if you need us  

luv
juels xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey AlmaMay,

Welcome to FF! So pleased you decided to join us.

You are more than welcome to join us for support on the October Gems thread. Link follows:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,15649.0.html

Laine x


----------

